# incurrir en



## Pitufadezaragoza

bonjour,
je ne comprends pas tres bien cette expression dans ce contexte:
las practicas ilegales en que incurre son constantes.
 
 
Merci d'avances,
salutations,
P.


----------



## ninagirl

Pitufadezaragoza said:


> bonjour,
> je ne comprends pas tres bien cette expression dans ce contexte:
> las practicas ilegales en que incurre son constantes.
> 
> 
> Merci d'avances,
> salutations,
> P.


 
incurrir en una falta = commettre une erreur

A lo mejor te ayuda.


----------



## Tina.Irun

> las practicas ilegales en que incurre son constantes.


 

 incurrir en = commettre (des actions).

_Les pratiques/actions íllégales qu'il/qu'elle commet sont constantes._


----------



## GURB

Hola
_Commettre_ ne peut être utilisé avec _pratiques_. Par conséquent il faut trouver une autre solution, p.e.:
_Les pratiques illégales dont il se rend coupable sont permanentes._


----------



## Víctor Pérez

De acuerdo con *Gurb*.

Quizá también, usando el _commettre _de *Nina *y *Tina *p):

*- Les pratiques illégales qu'il commet sont permanentes.*


----------



## GURB

Encore moi Víctor
En français c'est un solécisme de dire: _commettre des pratiques_. 
Les _pratiques_ étant des manières d'agir le verbe commettre est inapproprié.
Passe une bonne soirée.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

C'est vrai, c'est vrai.

J'aurais dû dire:

*- Les illégalités qu'il commet sont permanentes.*


----------



## Tina.Irun

Incurrir en = commettre (des actions).

_Les pratiques/actions íllégales qu'il/qu'elle commet sont constantes._[/quote]


----------



## Vannessa78

Bonjour,

j'ai un petit souci pour traduire la phrase suivante à cause de incurrir.

Un proyecto tan ambicioso como la UE exige disponer de abundantes recursos 
*"para financiar los costes en los que inevitablemente hay que incurrir"
*
pour financer les coûts que l'on doit inévitablement couvrir ? 

je sèche un peu, merci d'avance.


----------



## digya12

Vannessa78 said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai un petit souci pour traduire la phrase suivante à cause de incurrir.
> 
> Un proyecto tan ambicioso como la UE exige disponer de abundantes recursos
> *"para financiar los costes en los que inevitablemente hay que incurrir"
> *
> pour financer les coûts que l'on doit inévitablement couvrir ?
> 
> je sèche un peu, merci d'avance.



Bonjour, 
Je crois que ton problème commence avant "incurrir".  Tu tentes de traduire des mots et non une signification. Or l'espagnol et le français, même s'ils sont proches lexicalement, utilisent des constructions syntaxiques souvent très différentes. Et en matière de vocabulaire, le mot de même racine n'est pas forcément la meilleure traduction. 
En français on ne finance pas des coûts mais des *dépenses* (cf. le sempiternel "financement des dépenses publiques").
Quant à "incurrir", j'utiliserais plutôt un raccourci : 
"les dépenses inévitables" (le français n'aime pas les subordonnées relatives et leur préfère un adjectif),
Si tu tiens absolument à la subordonnée, il faut garder la forme impersonnelle et chercher le verbe qui fait "couple" avec "dépenses" : "les dépenses qu'il faut inévitablement ....". Engager, couvrir, etc. 

Bon courage !


----------



## jprr

Sauf si cela ne convient pas dans le contexte:
... inévitablement encourus


----------



## hiwelcome

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
J'hésite sur la traduction de incurren dans la phrase suivante:
Los costes de mantenimiento se registran en la cuenta x del ejercicio en que incurren. (sont engagés..?)
Merci de votre aide


----------



## Mederic

Salut,

"... de l'exercice *en cours*" tout simplement?


----------



## Mederic

Mederic said:


> Salut,
> 
> "... de l'exercice *en cours*" tout simplement?



Ma traduction est fausse. "de l'exercice au cours duquel ils s'appliquent" je dirais


----------



## GURB

Hola
Je pense que tu auras plutôt intérêt à dire, beaucoup plus simplement*:...de l'exercice auquel ils correspondent.*


----------



## Mederic

GURB said:


> Hola
> Je pense que tu auras plutôt intérêt à dire, beaucoup plus simplement*:...de l'exercice auquel ils correspondent.*


C'est moins précis dans ta traduction.
Pour reprendre encore ma traduction précédente, je dirais "de l'exercice durant lequel ils s'appliquent"


----------



## GURB

Hola


> C'est moins précis dans ta traduction.


Je te laisse seul juge. C'est l'éternel problème de la fidélité. Elle "consiste à cerner le texte et à le couler au moule d'une autre langue en *tordant ici*, en *infléchissan*t là, par toutes sortes d'acrobaties linguistiques qui, au résultat, restituent un produit somme toute équivalent". C'est ce précepte de Albert Bensoussan, traducteur émérite, dans Confessions d'un traitre, que je tente toujours modestement de suivre.


----------



## Cchristine80

Bonjour à tous;

  j'ai un petit problème pour traduire correctement le verbe "incurrir".
  je vous présente la phrase complète:


  Los formularios están limitados a mayores de edad y su uso implica una aceptación de este requisito y de las consecuencias que se incurran.



  las consecuencias que se incurran : les conséquences encourues.


  Merci de pouvoir m'aider.
  Christine.


----------



## Mederic

Cchristine80 said:


> Los formularios están limitados a mayores de edad y su uso implica una aceptación de este requisito y de las consecuencias que se incurran.
> las consecuencias que se incurran : les conséquences encourues.


Bonjour Christine,
ta traduction est bonne à mon avis. J'imagine qu'il s'agit de conséquences potentiellement néfastes liées à l'utilisation de ces formulaires. Donc de la même façon que l'on indiquerait des "risques" encourus, on parle ici de "conséquences", plus neutre.
A+


----------



## Cchristine80

Merci beaucoup Mederic !!!

A+


----------



## helene1!

*Nueva pregunta* ​
Bonjour, j'ai un souci pour traduire le terme "incurrir" dans la presente phrase:

El plazo de garantía es de dos meses a contar desde la recepción, sin perjuicio de las responsabilidades administrativas, civiles o penales que pudieran serle imputables al contratista por los vicios, defectos u omisiones *en que hubieran podido incurrir* como consecuencia de su actuación.

Mi intento:

Le délai de garantie est de deux mois à compter de la réception, sans préjudice des responsabilités administratives, civiles ou pénales qui pourraient être imputables à l'adjudicateur pour les vices, défauts ou omissions qu'il aurait pu commettre en conséquence de ses actions.

Merci de votre aide.


----------

